# ATO: trading names are being retired



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

From the Australian Taxation Office's Small Business Newsroom:

*Trading names are being retired*










*27 April 2018*

The Australian Business Register (ABR) is working with Australian Securities & Investments Commission (ASIC) in preparation for the retirement of trading names.

To continue trading under a specific name, you need to register it as a business name. After a business name is successfully registered it will appear on ASIC's business names register and the ABN Lookup.

From November, all trading names will be removed from ABN Lookup. Only registered business names will continue to be listed, so check you have registered your trading name as a business name with ASIC by then.

*Next step:*


Visit ASICExternal Link for information on how to register your business name
*See also:*


Trading names in the ABRExternal Link
ABN Lookup
(https://www.ato.gov.au/Newsroom/sma...ading-names-are-being-retired/?sbnews20180516)


----------



## U8er (Sep 11, 2017)

So, do we need to register for business name if we don't want our full name to be seen in their tax invoice?

Anyway they can see it if they bother to look up in the ABR website.


----------



## Pen (May 14, 2018)

They are missing out on money, that's the bottom line. Registration of a business name attracts a fee which in my opinion is another tax. Instead of putting prices up the new ripoff is calling increases fees or levies.


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

Pen said:


> Registration of a business name attracts a fee which in my opinion is another tax.


It's not a tax. You get exclusive right to use the name that your register. That's no different to registering a domain name, which you also pay for.


----------



## Pen (May 14, 2018)

UberDriverAU said:


> It's not a tax. You get exclusive right to use the name that your register. That's no different to registering a domain name, which





UberDriverAU said:


> It's not a tax. You get exclusive right to use the name that your register. That's no different to registering a domain name, which you also pay for.


They keep our details on a database which costs virtually nothing, there is no service provided. It's a tax in my books and I'm glad your happy to pay it an


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

Pen said:


> They keep our details on a database which costs virtually nothing, there is no service provided. It's a tax in my books and I'm glad your happy to pay it an


I think your assessment is a little misguided.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Pen said:


> They keep our details on a database which costs virtually nothing, there is no service provided. It's a tax in my books and I'm glad your happy to pay it an


I'll just start trading as "Sydney Uber" if you reckon there's nothing that Australian Business names do for the fee they charge, then I'll be OK.


----------



## prk (Jul 9, 2015)

Nice Skillz Jack thanks


----------



## Icecool (Feb 8, 2016)

Jack Malarkey said:


> From the Australian Taxation Office's Small Business Newsroom:
> 
> *Trading names are being retired*
> 
> ...


That's funny I though you always have to registered with ASIC to be able use a trading name .



Pen said:


> They keep our details on a database which costs virtually nothing, there is no service provided. It's a tax in my books and I'm glad your happy to pay it an


I think they worry that you might have same trading name as someone else's . To get a business name you can't have a similar or same name as Some else .


----------

